# Turmverteidigung



## Excess (22. Mai 2018)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mal ein kleineres Spiel mit Hilfe von LibGDX geschrieben ( Nonsense )
Jetzt will ich MEHR !

Ich werde ein Turmverteidigungsspiel programmieren.

Das würde ich gerne in einem Team machen ... wenn Du Lust hast, dann melde Dich doch

Excess1972


----------



## Excess (23. Mai 2018)

Hat denn wirklich keiner Bock mal sowas zu programmieren ?


----------



## httpdigest (23. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht hast du ja auf java-gaming.org mehr Erfolg: http://www.java-gaming.org/boards/business-and-project-management-discussions/34/view.html


----------



## Javinner (23. Mai 2018)

Excess hat gesagt.:


> Hat denn wirklich keiner Bock mal sowas zu programmieren ?


Bock und Zeit schneiden sich leider gerade.. Sonst sehr gerne, sorry!


----------



## Excess (24. Mai 2018)

@ httpdigest : danke für den Hinweis.
@ Javinner : kenne ich  ... viel Erfolg !


----------



## JuKu (25. Mai 2018)

@Excess Am besten beginnt man solche Projekte, indem man einfach anfängt, wenn sich kein Team findet.
Zeig erstmal was vor und dann werden sich auch Leute finden, die sich dem anschließen.


----------



## Excess (29. Mai 2018)

@JuKu : das habe ich jetzt auch so gemacht !


----------

